# Can't automount SD card



## kr651129 (Feb 27, 2012)

I haven't found any good information on how to get an SD card to automount through my integrated card reader.  Can someone point me to good documentation?

Thank you!


----------



## draco003 (Mar 2, 2012)

Probably check the fstab command.

Check the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mount-unmount.html
and check these results below:
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=FreeBSD+automount+fstab

Enjoy =)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2012)

Since they started relying on udev/uevent automounting doesn't work anymore in Gnome and XFCE.


----------



## draco003 (Mar 2, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Since they started relying on udev/uevent automounting doesn't work anymore in Gnome and XFCE.



Is there anything custom for FreeBSD using devd?

I read something about automount daemon (amd) in FreeBSD in this article


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2012)

draco003 said:
			
		

> Is there anything custom for FreeBSD using devd?


Not something that's built into XFCE or Gnome unfortunately.


You might find a solution here: Thread 29895


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2012)

draco003 said:
			
		

> Probably check the fstab command.



It's not a command, it's a system file: fstab(5).


----------



## draco003 (Mar 2, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not something that's built into XFCE or Gnome unfortunately.
> 
> 
> You might find a solution here: Thread 29895


Thanks SirDice I will take a look.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It's not a command, it's a system file: fstab(5).


Yes my bad DutchDaemon it's the /etc/fstab, thanks for the clarification buddy.


----------

